# Looking for a Real State job in Dubai/ Abu Dhabi



## Elmo123 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi , I Looking for a Property Consultant Role within the Real Estate Sector, I am currenlty in the UK, Am looking for advise on where to look and if any one have contacts in that sector. I have been searching on the usal website but still no luck.
Any help or advise will be much appreciated


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

This question has been asked a number of times on the DUbai forum, and the answers should be applicable to AD as well. 
Useful to do a search there Dubai Expat Forum for Expats Living in Dubai - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

The sector is struggling at present. Best wait a few months and check again.


----------



## Elmo123 (Jan 10, 2013)

I do understand that, am in the process of moving there in a few months, and looking to secure a job before i get there, I have over 6 years of sale experiance, and currently in the a process of finishing a degree... my main aim is to purse a career in Real Estate & Investments... 

what other jobs out there I can apply my skills to.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Elmo123,

Check out this website which you may find of use:

Top 25 recruitment agencies in UAE

Good luck!


----------



## Elmo123 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you for the help


----------

